# Bicycle Work Stand



## None (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey dudes! Trying to find a bicycle workstand to use while tinkering. Most of the stands I've found aren't that sturdy. We all know how heavy these lovelies are. I've found the older bicycle stands are the best. Advice would be awesome. The step through and tanks on ladies bicycles also pose somewhat of a concern too. Ideas? Anyone have a stand they want to sell? What should I look for? 






Thanks in advance!

-Dez


----------



## Dave K (Jan 14, 2017)

I have the Feedback Ultralight stand.  Have only been using it for a few weeks but so far so good.  

https://www.amazon.com/Feedback-Sports-Ultralight-Bicycle-Repair/dp/B003RZB5J0


----------



## None (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks @Dave K I'll look into that brand.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jan 14, 2017)

Hold out for a Park  with the standard lever action clamp  I have an old PRS-6 and it does everything I need and does it well..  And I put wing nuts on the base so it breaks down for storage.  They show up on craigslist, eBay and even second hand sporting goods stores.  There are a lot of threads here on building your own workstand that cover the pros and cons of different designs and clamp types,  These are well worth looking up!


----------



## abe lugo (Jan 14, 2017)

I second to hold out for a park unit.  Or wait for a sale at one of the bike parts online or Amazon. The customer service is good if a part fails and you need a replacement.
Just don't buy a couple bikes and save up for that.


----------



## willswares1220 (Jan 14, 2017)

I have an older Park and it works out well for me. A well built tool, saves the back, clamps tight and is at a convenient height when working on your classics.
Some even have tool caddies at the top.
After working on my hands and knees for 20 years..."Ouch!" , that was definitely a step up for me!


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 14, 2017)

After holding out for a good deal on a used one and just working around it for many years, one day I decided to drive to REI and buy myself a brand new one and not have to deal with any possible issues or hastle. Best bike tool purchase ive made. The handlebar holder was a must for me as well. Park PCS-10. Im not a fan of the clamp on the PCS-9.


----------



## Kato (Jan 14, 2017)

I bought this one a while abck and am happy with it so far for the money.

https://www.amazon.com/Bikehand-Mec...TF8&qid=1484439426&sr=8-3&keywords=bike+stand


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Jan 14, 2017)

I have a Park Tool PCS-10 as well and it works great.  I completely agree with @Schwinn499, the handlebar hold is a must have and makes like so much easier and prevents tank damage from truss bars!


----------



## Autocycleplane (Jan 14, 2017)

Worked in shops in college. You want the adjustable linkage clamp, trust me.

http://www.parktool.com/category/clamps

My folding model isn't made anymore, but it has this clamp and is going strong almost 20 years down the road.


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 14, 2017)

Hey young lady. I have 4 of these.   



 
I have 1 of them still in the box.....if you want it, it will appear on your porch free of charge....it's not doing anything sitting in my home, in the box for over a year.
If you don't like it, pass it on, sell it.....
From my hometown........
http://www.kindnessusa.org/


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 14, 2017)

I love my Park PRS-25.  The iron clamps are the way to go


----------



## stezell (Jan 15, 2017)

I've also got a PCS 10/Park Tool and have been using it for a couple of years. The heaviest bike that's been on it is Monark Super Deluxe and handled it with no issues. Just my opinion, hope this helps Dez.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 15, 2017)

@Desireé.  !!!!!!!!


WetDogGraphix said:


> Hey young lady. I have 4 of these.
> View attachment 409779
> I have 1 of them still in the box.....if you want it, it will appear on your porch free of charge....it's not doing anything sitting in my home, in the box for over a year.
> If you don't like it, pass it on, sell it.....
> ...


----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Hey young lady. I have 4 of these.
> View attachment 409779
> I have 1 of them still in the box.....if you want it, it will appear on your porch free of charge....it's not doing anything sitting in my home, in the box for over a year.
> If you don't like it, pass it on, sell it.....
> ...




AWESOME!!! T H A N K Y O U @WetDogGraphix !! Sorry, just saw this! @fordmike65 thanks for yellin' at me! Lol :eek:


----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)

@WetDogGraphix I'll take it! You're so awesome!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 15, 2017)

@Desireé 
I will send you a tracking # for FedEx, should be arriving Thursday.......At least someone will be using it instead of sitting....


----------



## None (Jan 15, 2017)

Excited! Sounds good. Thanks again!


----------



## vincev (Jan 15, 2017)

I have 2 Parks stands.  Once you use a stand you will never want to work on a bike without one.


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2017)

Special thanks to @WetDogGraphix for putting the biggest smile on my face today. Came home to this on my door step...could not be more grateful. I will put this bicycle work stand to good use! That was only the start of a bad day turning into a fantastic one! Much appreciated. Ride on!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jan 19, 2017)

Desireé said:


> View attachment 412037 Special thanks to @WetDogGraphix for putting the biggest smile on my face today. Came home to this on my door step...could not be more grateful. I will put this bicycle work stand to good use! That was only the start of a bad day turning into a fantastic one! Much appreciated. Ride on!




It could not have gone to a more lovely person....use it to make great bikes......

As I told Desiree, I've had this since Oct. 2015, I had to re tape because the tape had yellowed and I was afraid it would fall apart.....


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 19, 2017)

That is fricken cool!


----------



## None (Jan 19, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> It could not have gone to a more lovely person....use it to make great bikes......
> 
> As I told Desiree, I've had this since Oct. 2015, I had to re tape because the tape had yellowed and I was afraid it would fall apart.....




Yellow tape ain't no thang! I'm excited to use it.  Thanks again!!!


----------

